# RIP Doyle Bramhall



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

http://www.29-95.com/music/story/sadness-alert-blues-great-doyle-bramhall-dies

Another great one gone.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

X2 rip Doyle.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sure hate to see another great one gone.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

this is sad news. he was way too young.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

R.i.p. Doyle!!!!


----------

